
New York State considering banning properly encrypted mobile devices - djrogers
http://legislation.nysenate.gov/pdf/bills/2015/A8093
======
greenyoda
I don't think this bill has much chance of being enacted, but if it was, what
would stop me from buying an encrypted phone in another state and using it in
New York? New Jersey is just a quick train ride away from NYC.

There's no way they could actually ban the possession or use of encrypted
phones in NY, since the state is full of visitors from other states and
countries (not to mention daily commuters from neighboring states).

I imagine there are also a lot of state legislators who wouldn't want their
private communications to be available to the authorities. Sheldon Silver, the
speaker of the NY State Assembly, was recently convicted on corruption
charges, and he's just the tip of the iceberg in our corrupt state government.
These guys aren't likely to pass a law that would make it easier to gather
evidence against them.

~~~
djrogers
I imagine 2 things would happen - first, there'd be a huge business at cell
phone stores closest to the NY/NJ trains, and second the people in the city
would revolt when they found out they could t buy iPhones. This whole thing
would end rather badly for NY politicians.

------
tracker1
Wonder how many people would get re-elected after outlawing the iPhone for
protecting their customers.

